# what to with fish tank when on vacation..



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I may have asked this before but I cannot remember.. So yeah as the title says. My herps will go to a friends house, but my fish won't go anywhere. I think i can have someone come over every other day and feed them, but I have 4 african dwarf frogs, which i hand feed, and I dont think anyone will wanna go that far. I saw at the lfs they sell these pyramid fish food block things that break over time to allow food to be in the tank for a week but not rot. Do these work well? Will they feed a pleco and other bottom feeders? 

I may be going to the Galapagos for two weeks and dont want to come home to dead fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't trust any auto-feeder that you haven't tested when you're home. Fish can go 2 weeks without food, but I don't know about frogs. Having someone check for and remove corpses is good. Consider filling a pillbox, or snack ziplocs with pre-measured food amounts. New pet sitters will invariably overfeed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Zapped by the Spaminator!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

when i go on holiday i just add food blocks and when i get back after a week there still some left.

LOL dont use the website petfishlover suggested all the time as none of us will be able to answer.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cossie so you have used the fish blocks? How were they? 

And I think I will do as emc7 said and place the right amount for each day in a plastic bags or pill containers. I just hope whoever is feeding will be willing to feed frogs as well.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

they were fine as the fish just pecked at it when they wanted and you can buy 2-3 tolast2-3 weeks.

They are fine they wont kill the fish or do any damage and trust me the fish will eat them,


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I still say if you want to use one of those things, buy 2 and use one while you are home to watch the effects.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I still say if you want to use one of those things, buy 2 and use one while you are home to watch the effects.


I agree. Use two feeders and if one fails you'll have a backup. Test it out when you are home to make sure they work properly. 

The food blocks might not work so well in tanks with plecos. The plecos will suck on the block or be right there to collect any available food sticking out. If you want to feed just plecos then great but any other fish won't get the food. 

Two auto feeders units or a friend to come in every other day is your best options. You can give the blocks a try if you want but try that too while you are home to see the effects.


----------

